# Incontinence in my 10 yr old gsd...



## Danaespo46 (Jan 12, 2012)

We figured out that my 10 yr old gsd Max has been leaking at night in his bed. Never has accidents in the house anywhere--only when he's relaxed and or sleeping. I've tried 2 of the most successful meds and neither have worked. Anyone dealing or dealt with this? I hate to buy him diapers, but I need a solution. Thanks so much for your input!!!!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I have that with my 6 1/2 year old girl. I've tried the medicine too and it didn't work and the side effects made me look for alternatives. I tried some of the homeopathic stuff too and they didn't help either so I resorted to diapers. I thought she would hate them but she doesn't seem to mind. I am in the process of changing to raw because I heard it would help that and other things too. I am hopeful this will help. I hope you find a great solution.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Any sign of a prostate problem, UTI, kidney or bladder stone issues? Back injury? Any of those kind of things at all?

They do make the wrap for males. 

DogAware.com Articles: Incontinence in Dogs

DogAware.com Articles: Incontinence in Dogs

Not sure - these ehow articles make me nervous but some good info I think: How to Help a Dog With Sleep Incontinence | eHow.com


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

My friend has an 11yr old female yellow lab who is starting to be incontinent.

She's been giving her apple cider vinegar, and it seems to help some.

It has to be the one with the "mother" in the bottle (I think that's what it's called).


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Definitely first have a urinalysis done, and also preferably acommpanying bloodwork. This could be regular age, uti, kidney infection, tick disease, etc., so, as Jean says, first rule out other medical issues. 

You might try some fresh ground flaxseed, particularly for females. Don't know if it would help for a male, but can't hurt. 

Check to see if any supplements have garlic, eggs. Sulphur, as that can cause incontinence in some dogs. 

Hylands has a homeopathic Bedwetting or Incontinence formula that is worth trying before resorting to meds.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would do some blood work and check kidney functions if you haven't had any done yet. That's what was causing Banshee to pee. However, hers was a purposeful full bladder release, NOT leaking when she was relaxed or sleeping.


----------

